#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  AWS D1.2-2014 Structural Welding Code-Aluminum Request

## Marty Thompson

Looking for newer AWS D1.2 Aluminum



I have 2003, there has been a 2008 and 2014 so I am really behind...

Thanks in AdvanceSee More: AWS D1.2-2014 Structural Welding Code-Aluminum Request

----------


## coughunter

see link below for 2008 version

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## coughunter

see link below for 2008 version

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Does anyone have the 2014?

----------


## intgenx

Friends....

I too am in in need of the same document: AWS Structural Aluminum Welding Code D1.2-D1.2M 2014

I anyone has it please PM me for my email or if you are able to upload it please post a link

Thanks in advance...

----------


## Sagittarius12

It is expired.

----------


## M Khalid khan

> Friends....
> 
> I too am in in need of the same document: AWS Structural Aluminum Welding Code D1.2-D1.2M 2014
> 
> I anyone has it please PM me for my email or if you are able to upload it please post a link
> 
> Thanks in advance...



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

